# New Pokemon Prequel Coming?



## gokujr1000 (Dec 29, 2011)

> Set before the events in the games, Pokemon Red, Green, and Blue for the Gameboy, this game is set when the Pokedex was not around yet. Asked by Professor Fuji, a boy and a girl sets off on an adventure!
> The main characters are Professor Oak, and one of the Elite Four, Agatha!
> Your Pokedex is a sketchbook! Write your own Pokedex by drawing the pokemon with your touchpen!
> These are the first pokemon you can get!
> ...



http://www.wiininten...eneration-zero/

I think it's going to be interesting. Whether or not it's a Spin Off or an actual Main Game is beyond me though.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 29, 2011)

Woot looks like its for the DS.


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds great to me, I haven't really played a pokemon game since Sapphire (I just loose interest too fast), but this sounds like something I'd like...


----------



## Snailface (Dec 29, 2011)

That would be cool if Nintendo decided to do this 'demake' style with Game Boy graphics and release it in the Virtual Console.

Not going to happen, but I can dream anyway.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 29, 2011)

this is werid it's like the pokemon in the 1800's LOL.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 29, 2011)

Snailface said:


> That would be cool if Nintendo decided to do this 'demake' style with Game Boy graphics and release it in the Virtual Console.


Looks at the picture,the thing looks like its for the DS.
Well it has to be why would they put a DS there.


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds MUCH better than another sequel!


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 29, 2011)

The "Copyright 2009" should be a dead give-away this isn't real, just fan-made.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 29, 2011)

whars mah 3D pokemanz


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 29, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> whars mah 3D pokemanz


Later, here, have Pokémon Rumble Blast and Poképark Wii 2!


----------



## Janthran (Dec 29, 2011)

Doesn't seem legit to me..
Was this actually confirmed by Nintendo/Gamefreak?


----------



## Snailface (Dec 29, 2011)

awssk8er said:


> Sounds MUCH better than another sequel!


It definitely sounds more creative than a sequel. I like this idea. ^^

...especially the part about less Pokemon. 600+ was getting ridiculous.


----------



## Geren (Dec 29, 2011)

If it is not confirmed by serebii, pokebeach, or the likes, there's not really a chance for this to be real.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 29, 2011)

Well there goes my hopes.


----------



## Krestent (Dec 29, 2011)

Why do the poke's that look like starters look like Moltres, Articuno,and Zapdos?


----------



## loco365 (Dec 29, 2011)

The date on the bottom says Feb 27, 2009. Definitely fake.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 29, 2011)

Team Fail said:


> The date on the bottom says Feb 27, 2009. Definitely fake.


Why would somebody post a fake copyright date if they were trying to trick people?

I see out-of-date copyright dates all the time --doesn't mean it's fake. Copyright law is more complicated than that.

If this does turn out to be fake:
1. Good job!
2. Still a damn good idea anyway.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 29, 2011)

Guys...I saw this picture 2 years ago...it's...fake.  Why is this in new still?  Needs to be outright deleted...


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 29, 2011)

It's fan-made. Here's a better quality pic (taken from google):






On the bottom right corner, it says "2009, February 27th (Friday) release! (Not)"
Also, I can't find any legit websites reporting this, only some blogs.

If I'm not mistaken, this seems like the origin of it: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=2655269 (
According to this, seems like a 2channeler started a thread "If the next pokemon games' setting was before red/green/blue, It would be funny" and a bunch of other 2channelers gave suggestions as to what to implement to it. Then, somebody made an image (the pixiv one, above), compiling all of those ideas.

@mods Sorry it's all in Jap, couldn't find any other source of info in another language...


----------



## Bidoofguy (Dec 29, 2011)

That image has been floating around the internet for ages. Here's another picture from the same artist.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 29, 2011)

Pokémon Sepia and Monochrome, hmm...


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 29, 2011)

That sounds just awful, but at least it's not the same crap they always do.

EDIT: Or it's fake, that works.


----------



## Izzy011 (Dec 29, 2011)

I saw this scan a year ago on 4chan.
The baby Legendary Birds should be a dead giveaway that it's fake


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 29, 2011)

HIJACKING TOPIC. Where were you on February 27th, 2009?
Freshman year of college, second semester. 
I was somwhere wallowing in self pity and depression because a girl i liked cheated/left me.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 29, 2011)

The site I got the source from Posted it today so I thought it was new, if it turns out to be fake then I'm sorry.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 29, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:


> The site I got the source from Posted it today so I thought it was new, if it turns out to be fake then I'm sorry.



It's not a "turns out to be fake", it is 100% confirmed fake *as of two+ years ago.*  The clear and blatant copyright at the bottom should've given it away.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 29, 2011)

Dammit this again?

Such a shame I'd so much rather have a prequel with less Pokemon but devolved versions of future ones and some soon to be extinct ones too.Really strip the series back and cut the bullshit out.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow. This idea is awfully creative.

I can't wait for more detail...

Is this legit anyway?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 29, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> Wow. This idea is awfully creative.
> 
> I can't wait for more detail...
> 
> Is this legit anyway?



Would you read at least SOME of the posts in the topic?  It's only two pages, for crying out loud...


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd play the hell out of it if someone actually made it.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Dec 29, 2011)

will a mod please change the topic title so more people don't come in and say HOLY SHIT IS THIS REAL?!?!?!?


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 29, 2011)

If only this were real...


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 29, 2011)

HOLY SHIT IS THIS REAL?!?!?!?

On topic, however, this does seem like a nice concept, but the art does look fan-made and not as well done as official art. In addition, the starters are too much like the Uno/Dos/Tres Trio.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 29, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:


> The site I got the source from Posted it today so I thought it was new, if it turns out to be fake then I'm sorry.


Let me guess...Reddit?


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 29, 2011)

FlameTakuya said:


> will a mod please change the topic title so more people don't come in and say HOLY SHIT IS THIS REAL?!?!?!?




*...just went "HOLY SHIT! Is this real?"  *


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 29, 2011)

alunral said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. This idea is awfully creative.
> ...


I'm using my iPhone to view this shit so didn't read them

Anyway it's fake shit.


----------



## lzyslckr (Dec 29, 2011)

It was awersome fake shit though.


----------



## Sinael (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know if this has anything to do with Latin america and Spain kind of "Fool's day" which is "celebrated" in December 28th...

But yeah, Fake.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 29, 2011)

why is a fake thing still on USN?

lol @ mods getting trolled big time.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Dec 29, 2011)

why the fuck is the end of the game exposed in the details? that screams fake/attention whore.
looks legit.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 29, 2011)

Close this mofo down. Prequels are for bitches.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 29, 2011)

D:
I would've actually played this if it was real
It's a really good idea


----------



## coolness (Dec 29, 2011)

after reading 7 posts i lost my hope that this is real


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 29, 2011)

I think the fact that they outline the ENTIRE GAME from start to finish is a dead giveaway


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 29, 2011)

Too good to be true, someone needs to forward this topic to Gamefreak and we might have a Generation 0 after all.


----------

